# Vaccinations



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

For those of you that do want to travel here and make this your final stop I'd think seriously about vaccinations. I got the Typhoid, tetanus, diphtheria, and pertussis (whooping cough), hepatitis C (C is 3 part shot), talk with your Doctor on recommended vaccinations for the Philippines.

I'm overdue for the tetanus, diphtheria, and pertussis (whooping cough) so that's next on my list of things to get done.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> For those of you that do want to travel here and make this your final stop I'd think seriously about vaccinations. I got the Typhoid, tetanus, diphtheria, and pertussis (whooping cough), hepatitis C (C is 3 part shot), talk with your Doctor on recommended vaccinations for the Philippines.
> 
> I'm overdue for the tetanus, diphtheria, and pertussis (whooping cough) so that's next on my list of things to get done.


I never paid much attention to ever getting this until I approached 60, then realized how many people die from pneumonia. They recommend getting this shot at 62 or 65, I don't recall the exact age. I wonder how many foreigners have been getting this shot in the PH that live here permanently.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> hepatitis C (C is 3 part shot)


I would definitely recommend that one because of its prevalence in the Philippines. 

I got it at a medical clinic/lab, then a few years later a routine lab test from a hospital found no antibodies. I questioned the doctor, who told me very specifically, only get vaccinations from a doctor, in a hospital...which is what I then did. 




BusyBC57 said:


> pneumonia. They recommend getting this shot


Never even heard of a pneumonia vaccination, thanks for that.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Well, I am a believer in getting shots that have a proven tract record to work. When a person reaches the older ages the immune system begins to go away. I don't want to take a chance on getting some disease I could have avoided by getting a vaccination shot.

art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Before I came over here I went to our local health center and got whatever they recommended. It was all pretty much what the CDC recommends on their site. It was much cheaper than a regular doctor visit. 

The Navy got me in the habit of keeping my shots updated. I think a lot of adults never give it a thought. We all got our shots as kids... and that is all many ever get.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Like Tim says, most of us just don't give it much thought. After I separated from USMC in 1967 I never did any updating, only got a Tetnus shot whenever I got ripped open or injured badly by some rusty metal. When I enrolled in the VA system sometime in the 90s, I started getting the flu shots each year as they pushed to do that. Since moving here in 2014, I haven't had any shots. Not so sure I want to start now. I'm now 81 years old and kind of feel I shouldn't be introducing any more foreign substances into this old body and I have done very well by staying away from most anything to do with the medical field. I don't take any meds like it seems most oldtimers do and am as spry & good to go as most 60 year olds. 

Fred


----------

